# Questions ????



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all

Have been observing posts for a while now and would like to ask some questions please

1. How much do you think we would pay to lease a 3 bed villa in central Algarve that is fairly new
2. We are bringing a dog with us is Portugal dog friendly
3. I have read many posts with posters trying to put off people from relocating to Portugal .... why ?
4. Has the current downturn in the economy affected Portugal that much ... from what I have read this does not seem the case
5. Holding UK passports we will not need a work visa is this correct
6. How much per month does a single person need to earn to live a reasonable standard of lving

I know there are a lot of questions but even if I get a couple answered I d be grateful

Many thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

1. No idea sorry.
2. Portugal is, on the whole, dog friendly. They just seem to have a different idea of dog care here. 
3. Portugal can be a little bureaucratic, if you fall victim to that, it can sting a little.
4. A few jobs have been lost, the housing market isn't as buoyant as it once was, mainly in the Algarve.
5. Correct.
6. Depends on your rent/lifestyle etc. Without rent, I would estimate an income of 800 euros a month would keep you comfortable.


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

:juggle:


silvers said:


> 1. No idea sorry.
> 2. Portugal is, on the whole, dog friendly. They just seem to have a different idea of dog care here.
> 3. Portugal can be a little bureaucratic, if you fall victim to that, it can sting a little.
> 4. A few jobs have been lost, the housing market isn't as buoyant as it once was, mainly in the Algarve.
> ...


:juggle:

Thanks so much for your reply, we lived in Spain for a long time so I m assuming it will be more or less the same cost of living

Living in the sandpit at the moment ( Dubai ) I am looking forward to returning to a green europe :clap2:


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Does anyone have any contacts for villa rentals near coast in Algarve pls


----------

